# Nokian NRW tire gets grip on winter



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...cle_PrintFriendly&c=Article&cid=1035775517212

Dec. 14, 2002. 01:00 AM

Nokian NRW tire gets grip on winter

GLEN KONOROWSKI
PARTS DEPT.

There was a time about 10 years ago when I thought snow tires would become a thing of the past.

Developments in the design of all-season tires for winter driving conditions were remarkable. Compared to the
inexpensive and unsophisticated snow tires many of us were used to, all-season tires were far superior.

But, with the demand for performance tires on the rise, tire makers began to put more emphasis on wider tires with
a lower sidewall. This design, however, is just not conducive to good winter traction.

To handle the demand for a better winter tire, companies such as Finland's Nokian have come to the market with a
wider range of winter tires.

Last winter I tested the new Hakkapeliitta NRW. Nicknamed the Hakka, it's made of a silica rubber compound that
helps grip on snow and ice.

My test was conducted on a Ford Focus, which usually has a 205/55R16 performance tire.

Jim Bridgeman at Steelcase Tire and Mags suggested I install a 195/65R15 NRW, which is the same height but
slightly narrower than the original tire.

The reasoning is the weight of the car is concentrated on a smaller patch of ground, giving the car better grip in
snow and ice.

I found the NRW's directional tread pattern allowed great tracking in the wet, snow and ice, but produced very little
tread noise on dry pavement.

I left the tires on right into the warmer weather and found only minor sidewall flex under load compared to little to
no flex on the performance tires.

Overall, I was quite pleased and suggest that the NRW is worth a look as a winter tire.

Prices start at about $95 and work their way up to about $250 for the larger sizes. I found the Nokians at Steelcase
Tires and Mags in Markham (905-479-8884).

For more information on Nokian Tires, visit http://www.nokiantires.com or call 1-800-565-2525.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

"Winter tires are good?"

Doesn't exactly say much.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

N O K I A

_Nokian_ would mean the genitive form for the word Nokia, in Finnish. 

Even the web link to www.nokiatires.com was wrong ...

Good phone and good tires!

Patrick


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *N O K I A
> 
> Nokian would mean the genitive form for the word Nokia, in Finnish.
> 
> ...


They seem to call themselves nokian everywhere here. Is it the same as Nokia phones??

http://www.nokiantyres.com/


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *They seem to call themselves nokian everywhere here. Is it the same as Nokia phones??
> 
> http://www.nokiantyres.com/ *


The other link (www.nokiatires.com) did not work, but www.nokiatires.com did.

What is a tyre? 

Nokia has made cables, boots, wires, switches, radios, TV sets, TIRES and most recently mobile phones and of course, mobile phone operating systems. Same name, same original company, but not the same anymore. However, the name is NOKIA. Odd that they would use the genitive form of the word ("Nokla's", in English).

The word, "Hakkapelitta", which one brand of tire is named after, is a Finnish word for a type of soldier that the Swedes like to use whenever they went to war in Germany or Central Europe - many moons ago (1400-1700) when the Kingdom of Sweden actually got into wars. These nasty, drunken Finnish maniacs were known for their use of clubs - the verb "hakata" means to club, or beat.

Ironically, I think that the tires are made in Sweden ... :thumbdwn:

That is today's uselss Finnish history and business lesson. Any questions? 

Patrick


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *The other link (www.nokiatires.com) did not work, but www.nokiatires.com did.
> 
> What is a tyre?
> 
> ...


Didn't I read a year or so ago that the CEO of Nokia recieved the worlds most expensive speeding ticket. From what I remember, the BBC reported it was based on income and not a scale of mph over the limit.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> *Didn't I read a year or so ago that the CEO of Nokia recieved the worlds most expensive speeding ticket. From what I remember, the BBC reported it was based on income and not a scale of mph over the limit. *


Not the CEO, but an executive of Nokia. I am not sure if Jarmo Olila drives himself anymore, as he is a more important person in Finland than any politician!

Anyway, the guy was riding his HD 70km/h in school zone ... the ticket was originally something like 160,000 EUR. HOWEVER, his lawyers fought the fine and produced evidence that he actually had no income for the year 2000 - traffic fines here are based on your net income for the previous fiscal year. The ticket was eventually reduced by a different court to less than 1000 EUR. 

Patrick


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *The other link (www.nokiatires.com) did not work, but www.nokiatires.com did.
> 
> What is a tyre?
> 
> *


Ask your neighbors... you're closer than we are! While you are at it... ask them what a "boot", "bonnet" and "saloon" are!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Ask your neighbors... you're closer than we are! While you are at it... ask them what a "boot", "bonnet" and "saloon" are! *


I know ... I know.

I have been watching the Discovery Channel Europe program, "A Car is Born", and the chap that is building the fake AC Cobra uses "spanners" and works on "brake pipes" and is worries about the "gear box" etc. Drives me crazy!

"You damn British think you are so damn superior. ASSHOLE!" Kevin Klein is cool. 

Patrick


----------



## Jamman (Dec 23, 2002)

*Nokian Hakkapelita RSI*

I have Nokian Hakka RSI's on my car. They handled fantastic in a recent heavy snowstorm.


----------



## milski (Aug 25, 2003)

The tyres seem to be Nokia*N*, I have no idea if they are affiiliated with Nokia or not.

http://www.nokiantires.com/newsite/homeF.cfm

www.nokiatires.com takes me to a typical "bought the domain to redirect misguided souls to ads'" site. 
:dunno:

Nokian Tyres is the largest tyre manufacturer in the Nordic countries and one of the most profi table companies in its industry world-wide. The company develops and manufactures summer and winter tyres for cars and tyres for a range of heavy machinery. It is also the biggest retreading materials manufacturer and the biggest retreader in the Nordic countries. In addition, Nokian Tyres runs the Vianor tyre chain, which is the largest and most extensive of its kind in the Nordic countries. The chain comprises approximately 170 of its own outlets across Finland, Sweden, Norway, Estonia and Latvia.

Nokian Tyres primarily operates in the tyre replacement markets. Key success factors include the continually upgraded product range and innovations that deliver genuine added value to the customer. The company 's product development, administration and marketing functions as well as the majority of production are located in the Nokia facility in Finland. In addition, the company has contract manufacturing in the USA, Indonesia, Russia, Slovakia, Poland and Hungary.

Nokian Tyres has its own sales companies in Sweden, Norway, Germany, Switzerland, Russia and the USA. In addition, Nokian Tyres owns a retreading factory in St. Petersburg. The focus strategy adopted at Nokian Tyres has enabled the company to outperform the average annual growth in the tyre industry. Despite the powerful growth, the company has retained its position among the most profi table tyre companies in the world.

In 2003, Nokian Tyres booked net sales of EUR 528.7 million and employed 2,736 people.

Nokian Tyres plc was founded in 1988 and it was fi rst listed on the Helsinki Stock Exchange in 1995. The company 's roots go back all the way to 1898, when Suomen Gummitehdas Oy, or the Finnish rubber factory, was established. Bicycle tyre production began in 1925 and passenger car tyre production in 1932. The company 's best-known brand, the Nokian Hakkapeliitta tyre, was launched in 1936.


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

I've been using studded Hakka 1's for years. I didn't get Nokians with my E46 because I got a deal when I got my car for steel rims an some Pirellis. I should have got the Hakkas.


----------

